# The Clara



## Barrabhoy (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking for information about a vessel that sunk off the Isle of Barra in 1879. She was carrying a cargo of slate for the Local Landowners house when she went down. Any info about the vessel or any info on how to research more would be greatly appreciated


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

is that the one they took all the slates a few years ago kev.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Clydesite www.clydesite.co.uk lists two possible ships called Clara, built in 1864 and 1870 respectively, both steamships. No history of either vessel is available on that site. On the grounds that any ship operating in Barra at the time was probably Clyde-built, I would guess it would be one of those that you are looking for.


----------



## Barrabhoy (Jan 26, 2010)

muldonaich said:


> is that the one they took all the slates a few years ago kev.


I dont so. Was that the one on Traigh Eais? Apparently this one went down on the Oitir Mhor. 

Thanks for that site, You are probaly right about the it being one of those. I belive she was a wooden vessel but not a hundred percent


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

*clara*

the one the back of the shell factory was full of quarry slate mostly now on houses and sheds no idea what the name of the ship was im sure some of the old locals will know kev.


----------



## Barrabhoy (Jan 26, 2010)

No Muldonaich it wasnt that one.

Found out that a ship called the Clara Wheeler ran aground on the West Side of South Uist and this ship was dragged to the Oitir where it was beached. Apparently you could see the beams of her at low tide at the Traigh Mhor. This happened in 1871

Which means im looking for a different ship which went down the night of 4th September 1879 in the Oitir Mhor, not a clue how to to look it up though lol. It was apparently packed full of slate for MacGillvarys House in Eoligarry


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

Barrabhoy said:


> No Muldonaich it wasnt that one.
> 
> Found out that a ship called the Clara Wheeler ran aground on the West Side of South Uist and this ship was dragged to the Oitir where it was beached. Apparently you could see the beams of her at low tide at the Traigh Mhor. This happened in 1871
> 
> Which means im looking for a different ship which went down the night of 4th September 1879 in the Oitir Mhor, not a clue how to to look it up though lol. It was apparently packed full of slate for MacGillvarys House in Eoligarry


ask donald beag he might know best of luck.


----------



## dennyson (Dec 19, 2005)

Barrabhoy,
There is a web site (mainly for scuba divers) which might give you some help.
Have a look at www.shipwrecks.uk.com
I'll also ask my son who lives in Stornoway and has a friend who's a clam diver for any help.
Rgds
Dave


----------



## Barrabhoy (Jan 26, 2010)

muldonaich said:


> ask donald beag he might know best of luck.


Ill need to ask him next time i see, Its his Grandfather that was born the night this ship ran aground. Apparently they walked outside the morning after he was born and the ship was lying there right in front of the house on Helisay.

Cheers for that Dennyson, Im sure he wil have heard of the wreck as apparently the divers have come across the slates


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Jings ... what are these Bharraich like, eh? They make plundering shipwrecks an art form. Bad enough pinching the poor man's roof slates, but then coming over to Eirisgeidh and helping themselves to hundreds of cases of OUR legitimate whisky ..... ochone, ochone .... !


----------



## Barrabhoy (Jan 26, 2010)

eriskay said:


> Jings ... what are these Bharraich like, eh? They make plundering shipwrecks an art form. Bad enough pinching the poor man's roof slates, but then coming over to Eirisgeidh and helping themselves to hundreds of cases of OUR legitimate whisky ..... ochone, ochone .... !


Ill think you will find a Barra man was never procescuted for Salvaging the whiskey from the Polly. (A) We knew not to get caught


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*Barrabhoy*

.... and I think you will find *four* Barraich got a 1-2 weeks in the Lochmaddy cells for grand maritime larceny .... I would get confirmation of that for you but my relevant relatives were all in the jail themselves at the time, HMP Peterhead, I believe .... ! [=P] LOL


----------

